# Bin mal kurz shopping x14



## Adamsberg (19 März 2012)




----------



## LuigiHallodri (19 März 2012)

Louis Vuitton-Tasche, aber für ein bißchen mehr Stoff hat´s Geld nicht mehr gereicht. 
Danke für die Bilder!


----------

